# 646                                                      Nooklings buying for 646 Bells for PM! CLOSED



## weavile (May 11, 2022)

Hello! Nooklings are buying turnips for 646 Bells for afternoon until about 11pm. No entry fee required and I have some free items available in front of the shops.
Looking for bells, TBT, or wishlist items as tips! (No MNT, please.)









						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange


----------



## islandprincess (May 11, 2022)

Hello, are you available? I would like to sell my turnips, please. Is it okay if I give you 10,000 in-game bells as a tip?


----------



## weavile (May 11, 2022)

islandprincess said:


> Hello, are you available? I would like to sell my turnips, please. Is it okay if I give you 10,000 in-game bells as a tip?


I can open if you're fast. I was about to end for the evening since no one responded.


----------



## islandprincess (May 11, 2022)

It’s only one trip. Are you still willing to open?


----------



## weavile (May 11, 2022)

islandprincess said:


> It’s only one trip. Are you still willing to open?


I just added you to the dodo queue.


----------



## islandprincess (May 11, 2022)

On my way.


----------



## weavile (May 11, 2022)

Opening again in about two hours!


----------



## windfalldodo (May 11, 2022)

I would like to visit if you are reopening again  Just comment when you are available. ^^


----------



## weavile (May 11, 2022)

windfalldodo said:


> I would like to visit if you are reopening again  Just comment when you are available. ^^


Getting a new code now

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2022



windfalldodo said:


> I would like to visit if you are reopening again  Just comment when you are available. ^^


Added to dodo queue


----------



## windfalldodo (May 11, 2022)

Thanks, will head over in 2min

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2022

Thank you ~ ^_^ I have never profited that much for just one trip, amazing! Gave you some tbt as thanks. Have a great night!


----------



## Pokeking (May 11, 2022)

I would like to visit please. I can tip in TBT.

I just have one trip to make.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## weavile (May 11, 2022)

Pokeking said:


> I would like to visit please. I can tip in TBT.
> 
> I just have one trip to make.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration.


Added!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2022

closing in about 20 min


----------

